# Any Hagen Glo Fixtures Left?



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has seen Hagen Glo fixtures anywhere?

I'm looking specifically for the 36" double bulb fixtures. Need two of them actually. I know they've been discontinued but was hoping there might be a few still kickin' around.

Or if someone wants to trade two of them I have a 48" double bulb that I would trade plus cash.

Thanks


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

petsmart i believe has them. in particular, the one near first markham place


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Byron.

I'll have to check next time I'm up there. I'm surprised there's still any left at Petsmart.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

PJs also carried them. Start calling.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I was at Aquatic Kingdom earlier today and saw a few Hagen Glow fixtures in stock. If I get a chance I'll drop in again tomorrow and let you know.
--
Paul


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Pretty sure they have a phone. Save the gas and call them.



Y2KGT said:


> I was at Aquatic Kingdom earlier today and saw a few Hagen Glow fixtures in stock. If I get a chance I'll drop in again tomorrow and let you know.
> --
> Paul


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lamps*

question??? why are they being discontinued ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

tom g said:


> question??? why are they being discontinued ....


I haven't seen any notifications that they are being discontinued. They usually discontinue a product line when they have a replacement for it of which they currently don't have. The pricing has gone down on the bulbs and the fixtures now include one of the Glo dual timers but that doesn't mean they've been discontinued. They are still on the Hagen website


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

h_s said:


> I haven't seen any notifications that they are being discontinued. They usually discontinue a product line when they have a replacement for it of which they currently don't have. The pricing has gone down on the bulbs and the fixtures now include one of the Glo dual timers but that doesn't mean they've been discontinued. They are still on the Hagen website


good, cuz otherwise I'd be worried.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry for spreading false rumours!

For some reason I had thought I read somewhere that the Glo fixture line has been discontinued.


----------

